# my xmas present !!



## neil earley (13 Dec 2011)

Here it is my *catrike 700* with a difference have gone for a velutop as well supplied by Ian of Wheels NV as he is the UK dealer. £390 fitted so think it will be a good investment living in rainy S Wales. The catrike colour is candy red so delivery is tomorrow cant wait.


----------



## theloafer (13 Dec 2011)

looks great neil enjoy..


----------



## MattHB (13 Dec 2011)

man that looks mad


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2011)

differant enjoy it


----------



## Arch (18 Dec 2011)

Nice! It'll be interesting to see how the veltop works.


----------



## byegad (18 Dec 2011)

One person i know tried one and sold it fairly quickly. I think he found getting on and off difficult, as he has physical limitations.


----------



## neil earley (19 Dec 2011)

It is a bit tricky as I have problems due to my back just got to try and find a way that suits you, otherwise its hopefully going to keep the worst of the rain off me


----------



## Riding in Circles (19 Dec 2011)

I insisted Neil proved he could get on and off before I was happy to leave him with it, I even made him demonstrate a few times, I don't believe in selling something people cannot use.


----------



## marafi (1 Jan 2012)

Oh wow it looks brilliant! A different looking bike.


----------



## the dragster (2 Jan 2012)

cool looking trike


----------



## BlackPanther (5 Jan 2012)

Looks good, but will the velutop slow you down much?


Going off on a tangent, I've never seen a 700 'in the flesh' but looking at your steed, it looks as though your legs are so high/head so low, how do you see where you're going (at such a speed!). Or is the photo angle misleading?


----------



## Riding in Circles (5 Jan 2012)

In the pictures it is set up for a 6'4" rider (me), your feet are below your sight line.


----------

